# Colour combinations for light grey suits?



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Gentlemen, in the interest of broadening my options, I recently acquired a light grey DB suit for the first time and am actively experimenting with different looks for this suit and would appreciate your advice.

So far, I've found sky blue shirts are nice and aqua/turquoise works well too. White is too stark, cream is better but a bit dull. What are your favourite shirt/tie colours/patterns for co-ordinating with light grey suits?

Also, what colour shoes are best for such suits - so far I've only paired it with light tan. My gut instinct is that dark brown is too dark and black is such a huge constrast as to be inappropriate. I suppose burgundy/oxblood might be better (must get round to purchasing a pair at some point)?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a grey sharkskin DB en route for the spring, and have been considering this very problem. I would think that dark brown (sort of like EG's Dark Oak) or black shoes should be just fine with this. But I'm not really a fan of shoes that are lighter than trousers.
If the grey is very cool, you may have to be careful with burgundy or mahogany. The red is likely to "pop" and you'll see nothing else.

For shirts, I would think that a white background with fine blue stripes or checks might be nice.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Pink and purple are my favorite combos for light grey. I depends on the look you are after. A deep purple tie with a crisp white shirt and a light grey suit is very dashing. Its one of my favorite looks. I'm having a light grey wool/mohair suit made and plan to wear various combos of pinks, purples, reds, and oranges with it. And of course blue. Grey is very versatile. Don't be afraid to experiment and try something bold. Light brown shoes in tan or or chesnut would work.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

*sam* - I hadn't considered pinks/lilacs at all - nice idea; will definitely try this.

Red/orange sounds very bold indeed - not sure I could pull this off. A pale peach, though... now there's an idea.

*Concordia* - I'll try the black shoes again. I chickened out of wearing them the last time I wore the light grey suit b/c I thought the contrast was too much. Next time, I'll see if I can work up the courage! The trouble I have is that I've found I favour light tone shirts and ties with the light grey suit so wearing black shoes seems a very strong choice.

Is it possible to wear darker toned shirts/ties with light grey suits, esp a "steely" sort of grey?


----------

